# UK Spouse Visa - Documents required?



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm compiling documents to support my wife's application for the spouse visa. Any guides or links to guides will be greatly appreciated.
I am looking for a checklist of documents that are required as I am trying to avoid using a lawyer. So I'm using some guides on the internet but can't find any great ones yet.

My wife is applying for the spouse visa from Canada. We will be living with my parents who will be providing signed statements that me and and my spouse can live with them as I am currently a student.

We will have 6 people living in the house if my wife successfully receives the spouse visa. The problem is that on the deed, it mentions that it is a 3 bedroom house. It is actually a 4 bedroom as we built another extension after we bought the house. Do you think that it will be sufficient to have the original deed along with a letter from the council that confirms another extension?

Although it seems like a straight forward question, I am just making sure so that I have a strong as possible case towards succeeding on the spouse visa application the first time around. Thank you.

Also, how many forms do we need to fill in? I only have the VAF4A so far.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> I'm compiling documents to support my wife's application for the spouse visa. Any guides or links to guides will be greatly appreciated.
> I am looking for a checklist of documents that are required as I am trying to avoid using a lawyer. So I'm using some guides on the internet but can't find any great ones yet.
> 
> My wife is applying for the spouse visa from Canada. We will be living with my parents who will be providing signed statements that me and and my spouse can live with them as I am currently a student.
> ...


List of documents is on UKBA Site at UK Border Agency | Documents required and the links provided, and on VAF4A form and guidance notes on the right-side of UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK.
There are lists other people have provded, but as it depends on individual circumstances, it's best to compile your own and not to rely on anyone else's. Read information for applicants in Canada at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/canada/?langname=UK English.

Just make it clear the house has 4 bedrooms, plus any other rooms 50 square feet or larger, such as sitting and dining rooms, that can be used as such, other than the kitchen, bathroom etc.

For Canada, you complete the form online, then print it out on A4 paper and put it on top of your supporting documents.


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

*House Issue*

Hey(salam) Ahmad,

I just came to UK been through all this process you don't need to have lawyer. I cam on Fiance visa which is big headache, thanks to Joppa, helped me though out my process now I am going to file FLR(m).

In your case you are lucky that you are married. 

For house issue, just get the property evaluation done it will cost around £100, just ask any property evaluator and they know what to do for visa purpose.

Other documentation read list don't be overwhelmed by documentation. My fiance is also student here but I used my father-in-law documentation as co-sponsor and my fiance was main sponsor. 

Keep posting


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

bide said:


> Hey(salam) Ahmad,
> 
> I just came to UK been through all this process you don't need to have lawyer. I cam on Fiance visa which is big headache, thanks to Joppa, helped me though out my process now I am going to file FLR(m).
> 
> ...


When I talk to lawyers, they immediately say they want to take on the case. An extra £800 on top of the spouse visa fee when I can do it myself with the great help you guys have provided here. So thank you to both of you.

Unfortunately though, I am under 21 so I will be adding further documentation why this is under no circumstances a forced marriage so I'm looking to put in as much documentation to support my visa so that I may be successful the first time round. I will be adding parts of the judgment of Bibi/Quilla v Secretary of State... to help me in this way. So any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

I really don't know that it will work because recently I saw on news about some Chelsea guy married to British and b'z they were under 21 didn't got visa. they fought and they lost case check on bbc news. 

I don't wanna discourage you but I think you will need to wait till you turn 21 and it's law. They will accept your marriage but they will grant him or her to enter after 21 age of both of you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bide said:


> I really don't know that it will work because recently I saw on news about some Chelsea guy married to British and b'z they were under 21 didn't got visa. they fought and they lost case check on bbc news.
> 
> I don't wanna discourage you but I think you will need to wait till you turn 21 and it's law. They will accept your marriage but they will grant him or her to enter after 21 age of both of you.


The 'no under 21' clause hasn't yet been removed from the immigration rules (Part 8 Section 277) so your application is unlikely to be successful. Wait till you are 21 or a formal change in rules is implemented. Even if a court rules against the government, they aren't obliged to amend the law straightaway, and usually they take time over it.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

bide said:


> I really don't know that it will work because recently I saw on news about some Chelsea guy married to British and b'z they were under 21 didn't got visa. they fought and they lost case check on bbc news.
> 
> I don't wanna discourage you but I think you will need to wait till you turn 21 and it's law. They will accept your marriage but they will grant him or her to enter after 21 age of both of you.


I had talked to Southall Black Sisters (Intervening in the BibiQuila case) and four different lawyers who said that it may be rejected but if you take the case to court, then you will be successful due to judicial precedence (Lower cases have to follow the case of courts higher than them if the facts of the case are similar. i.e. in this case, that the marriage is not forced.) So I'm surprised that the case you are referring to had occurred. I've just had a look for it on news google website and bbc but can't find it. Can you provide me with a link?



Joppa said:


> The 'no under 21' clause hasn't yet been removed from the immigration rules (Part 8 Section 277) so your application is unlikely to be successful. Wait till you are 21 or a formal change in rules is implemented. Even if a court rules against the government, they aren't obliged to amend the law straightaway, and usually they take time over it.


The other side of the coin would be that, if the idea of judicial precedence is followed, the home office may want to grant the spouse visa so that they do not have to take it to court - as long as I provide an overwhelming case that my marriage is not 'forced' and we are a genuine couple. I would also quote certain parts of the ratio of the Quila/Bibi case. What do you think?


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Also, although not a greatly reliable source, (I can't yet post weblinks) but another person said:

"Hi everyone, I just made a phone call to the UKBA and asked about whether we could apply for my wife’s visa. Here’s what they said:

“All the UK spousal visas are on hold right now while everything gets sorted out, however if you apply now, your application will NOT be refused solely because of age if you are 18 or up. Any
applications under the age of 18 will still be refused.

So if the applicant is 18 or over, you may apply and will not be refused for your age. However, your application will have a delay and I can’t say how long that delay will be.

When all the details are final we will let everyone know and it will be posted on the UKBA website, so just keep checking there.”"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Also, although not a greatly reliable source, (I can't yet post weblinks) but another person said:
> 
> "Hi everyone, I just made a phone call to the UKBA and asked about whether we could apply for my wife’s visa. Here’s what they said:
> 
> ...


A predictable reaction from Home Office. While they won't turn you down solely on age grounds, your application will be delayed until everything is sorted. So that could be weeks and months - not a good prospect for someone wanting to move to UK to get married I'd have thought. You want your visa issued without undue delay, in line with published processing times.

You try arguing your case, and if the rest of your application meets the criteria, you may get a visa, but may have to wait till the New Year, for example.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you Joppa - I will continue to update you and the rest of this forum on the progress.


----------



## SCAfam (Oct 18, 2011)

when you say all spousal visas are on hold right now, are you speaking only about if you are under 21, or ALL of them, because I plan on applying for one pretty soon, my wife and I are both way over 21. 

Please check out my post under US Husband German wife, wanting to move to the UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SCAfam said:


> when you say all spousal visas are on hold right now, are you speaking only about if you are under 21, or ALL of them, because I plan on applying for one pretty soon, my wife and I are both way over 21.
> 
> Please check out my post under US Husband German wife, wanting to move to the UK.


You are fine, as you are applying under European legislation and not under UK immigration rules.


----------



## SCAfam (Oct 18, 2011)

oh ok great, all I have to say is thank goodness for this whole EU laws etc...


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Just a bit confused on the proof of housing again here. My parents are unsure whether they want to send the original deed of the house so would a photocopy be sufficient?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Just a bit confused on the proof of housing again here. My parents are unsure whether they want to send the original deed of the house so would a photocopy be sufficient?


It shoul be an official copy, which you can order from your Land Registry. Complete application form at http://www1.landregistry.gov.uk/upload/documents/OC1.pdf, enclose the fee of £8 and send to your local Land Registry office.

Alternatively, make a good photocopy of the original, show both the original and the copy to a professional person like a solicitor, magistrate, clergyman, councillor or doctor and ask them to certify as the true copy.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Bearing in mind I am a under 21 student living with parents who will support us, I am just finalising the documents - what else, if anything, is missing or can make our case stronger?

1. Deed of the house
2. P60s and bank statements over the last 3 months for both of my parents
3. Letters from me and my spouse saying when we first met, how long we've known eachother, how we keep in contact (skype + telephone bils PC screenshots taken over the last 6-12 months)
4. Undertakings form skilled in by both parents
5. Proof of me studying in University.

What else?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Bearing in mind I am a under 21 student living with parents who will support us, I am just finalising the documents - what else, if anything, is missing or can make our case stronger?
> 
> 1. Deed of the house
> 2. P60s and bank statements over the last 3 months for both of my parents
> ...


As I've said, if you are still under 21 and you decide to apply now, you may have to wait for a fair bit while UKBA decide what to do with it. 
Another thing you can provide is your partner's CV to show employment prospect in UK, enclosing perhaps a couple of job ads indicating salary.
Any savings.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Are my bank statements necessary seeing that my parents will be the co-sponsors?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Are my bank statements necessary seeing that my parents will be the co-sponsors?


Yes, you still need to provide evidence of your finance, no matter how restricted it may be.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Just concerned about the surname change now for my Canadian wife. Would it be best for her to change her name in Canada and then come to the UK or change it in the UK? The problem I see is that all her other IDs will have her maiden name and her passport will only have her married-surname. Help would be greatly appreciated on this.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

You don't say why the name change is a concern, but I can't understand why more people don't do what my wife did. She didn't change her name.
All of her exam results, her degree, her professional qualifications are in her name. Why bother changing it?
To be fair she is ethnically Chinese and in Chinese culture wives don't adopt husbands names. But in practice there is no disadvantage at all to keeping your own names.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Rifleman, I suppose that is desire of having the same name and being recognised as such - that is all. It is a strong tradition that is supported by desire. We could opt to not change the name, but I would imagine that the professional qualifications, degree, etc could be explained by a marriage certificate or some other document to show that is the person's maiden name. It makes sense but I understand bureaucracy can often overlook what is logical.


----------



## Zain3 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am getting marriad in dec and putting together all my documents for the spouse visa for my wife, who will be coming from pakistan. and really like the great service you all are here for the support as I am avoiding to use a lawyer,
I have got the new forms VAF4 for the spouse visa which are being updated recently.

I have full time permenant job in UK and I am a citizen of UK as well, now the question I want to ask is that I have a 3 bed house which I own and I have put that house on rent recently and I am moving to a room near to the office, the room I have rented is a double bed and I have got the tenancy agreement for the land lord as well.

No when I am making the application do i have to use the tenancy agreeemnt of the rented room to support my application or I can use my house documents only as well to support the application?

Thanks in advance for any support or guidance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zain3 said:


> I am getting marriad in dec and putting together all my documents for the spouse visa for my wife, who will be coming from pakistan. and really like the great service you all are here for the support as I am avoiding to use a lawyer,
> I have got the new forms VAF4 for the spouse visa which are being updated recently.
> 
> I have full time permenant job in UK and I am a citizen of UK as well, now the question I want to ask is that I have a 3 bed house which I own and I have put that house on rent recently and I am moving to a room near to the office, the room I have rented is a double bed and I have got the tenancy agreement for the land lord as well.
> ...


It has to be the place you are going to live with your wife, so include details of your rented room. For your rented out house, present it as a source of extra income and disclose details of net rent received. This will help your financial resources.


----------



## Zain3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> It has to be the place you are going to live with your wife, so include details of your rented room. For your rented out house, present it as a source of extra income and disclose details of net rent received. This will help your financial resources.


Thx alot Joppa

So the documents I should provide for the room is only the tenancy agreement? is there anything specific I should be careful of on the tenancy agreement, with respect to the application?

and for the house when I am providing details for the net income is that after taking out the mortgage payment? as all the other utilities will be paid by the tenant, can I prove from the bank statements?

Do I have to provide the land registry for the house? and any other house documents?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zain3 said:


> Thx alot Joppa
> 
> So the documents I should provide for the room is only the tenancy agreement? is there anything specific I should be careful of on the tenancy agreement, with respect to the application?
> 
> ...


All the UKBA wants to know is that you rent the room, and that's big enough for the both of you (which it is). So tenancy agreement alone will suffice, plus perhaps council tax bill (if not included in the rent).
As for your own house, treat it as a source of investment income, so no further details are necessary - just the gross rent you receive from it, minus mortgage payment, landlord's insurance, gas safety certificate, repairs, fees and letting charges (if any) - the same deductions you would make for self-assessment tax return.


----------



## Zain3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> All the UKBA wants to know is that you rent the room, and that's big enough for the both of you (which it is). So tenancy agreement alone will suffice, plus perhaps council tax bill (if not included in the rent).
> As for your own house, treat it as a source of investment income, so no further details are necessary - just the gross rent you receive from it, minus mortgage payment, landlord's insurance, gas safety certificate, repairs, fees and letting charges (if any) - the same deductions you would make for self-assessment tax return.


For the rented room every thing is included in the rent. so i am not paying any council tax, so I can only provide the tenancy agreement.

So for the house i shall provide the net income on the additional information page on the application and explain that I own this property and this is the net income i get from it, that would suffice, no other documents will be necassary

Do I have to write a sponsor letter as well, if yes then what do i need to write in it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zain3 said:


> For the rented room every thing is included in the rent. so i am not paying any council tax, so I can only provide the tenancy agreement.
> 
> So for the house i shall provide the net income on the additional information page on the application and explain that I own this property and this is the net income i get from it, that would suffice, no other documents will be necassary
> 
> Do I have to write a sponsor letter as well, if yes then what do i need to write in it?


Tenancy agreement suffices for your room.
In addition to your entry on the additional infor page, enclose documentary evidence, such as copy of rent book, tenancy agreement etc.
Most people enclose a letter outlining the relationship from your point of view. Make sure it matches the version of events given by your future wife.


----------



## Zain3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Tenancy agreement suffices for your room.
> In addition to your entry on the additional infor page, enclose documentary evidence, such as copy of rent book, tenancy agreement etc.
> Most people enclose a letter outlining the relationship from your point of view. Make sure it matches the version of events given by your future wife.


could you please also let me know that my to be wife has a degree taught in english from pakistan will it be acceptable as a proof of english language instead of doing IELTS as the dates will be in Jan, so i want to know will her degree be acceptable as a proof of english language requirment that, how can i verify that?

" You must be able to speak and understand English to a minimum level A1 of the Common European Framework of Reference (CEFR)"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zain3 said:


> could you please also let me know that my to be wife has a degree taught in english from pakistan will it be acceptable as a proof of english language instead of doing IELTS as the dates will be in Jan, so i want to know will her degree be acceptable as a proof of english language requirment that, how can i verify that?
> 
> " You must be able to speak and understand English to a minimum level A1 of the Common European Framework of Reference (CEFR)"


See UK Border Agency | Evidence of your English language ability.
You need to provide the original certificate of award.


----------



## Zain3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> See Border Agency | Evidence of your English language ability.
> You need to provide the original certificate of award.


Many thanks for all the information you have provided today, will keep you updated, one more thing do I have to provide a copy of rent book as well?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zain3 said:


> Many thanks for all the information you have provided today, will keep you updated, one more thing do I have to provide a copy of rent book as well?


If you have one, why not?


----------



## ridvansevgi (Nov 15, 2011)

hi
it looks like you are helping people a lot thanks for doing that. 
i posted another question after your reply i was wondering if you have seen it. its about VAF4A questions fiance/spouse/partner issue.
If you havent received i will try to find my thread and post it again.

thanks, rgds

ridvan


----------



## Zain3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Zain3 said:


> I am getting marriad in dec and putting together all my documents for the spouse visa for my wife, who will be coming from pakistan. and really like the great service you all are here for the support as I am avoiding to use a lawyer,
> I have got the new forms VAF4 for the spouse visa which are being updated recently.
> 
> I have full time permenant job in UK and I am a citizen of UK as well, now the question I want to ask is that I have a 3 bed house which I own and I have put that house on rent recently and I am moving to a room near to the office, the room I have rented is a double bed and I have got the tenancy agreement for the land lord as well.
> ...



Dear Joppa

Many Thanks for all your help so far, I wife has applied for a spouse visa VAF4, a month ago.

At the same time when she applied I had to move out of the rented accomodation because the house has to be repossesed, in which i was renting a room, so she used the tenency agreement and the house survay (from the local housing agent) for the room which i was renting.

As now i am in a new place and again renting a double room and have a tenency agreement as well.

So my question is does my wife have to update the UKBA about my change of address, if yes then can she e-mail UKBA (the new tenency agreement) as the documents are all submitted in Pakistan to UKBA. and do I have to get a new house survay (from the local housing agent) as well?

Will UKBA not make a decision based on the inital documents submitted to them?

Thanks in advance for all the support!


----------



## pureheart786 (Jun 19, 2012)

Zain3 said:


> Dear Joppa
> 
> Many Thanks for all your help so far, I wife has applied for a spouse visa VAF4, a month ago.
> 
> ...


I have applied for my spouse visa from pakistan tha document that i have send are following can any body tell if i have send all da important documents vaf4 form filled online, three mobths bank statment balance about 2300, letter from dad, councill tax bill on his name, letter from employer, p60,wage slip covering da months which wasnt in p60, house ispection report, copy of my passport, licence, nationality, national insurance number card copy, receipt of the money transfer, lycamobile online calls detail, wedding photos her english and tb test report, birth certificate for both my plane ticket copy of my passport stamps page and my old pakistani passport land registry of my house etc


----------



## pureheart786 (Jun 19, 2012)

pureheart786 said:


> I have applied for my spouse visa from pakistan tha document that i have send are following can any body tell if i have send all da important documents vaf4 form filled online, three mobths bank statment balance about 2300, letter from dad, councill tax bill on his name, letter from employer, p60,wage slip covering da months which wasnt in p60, house ispection report, copy of my passport, licence, nationality, national insurance number card copy, receipt of the money transfer, lycamobile online calls detail, wedding photos her english and tb test report, birth certificate for both my plane ticket copy of my passport stamps page and my old pakistani passport land registry of my house etc


Thanx in advance i would anyone specailly joppa to comment on my list


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

pureheart786 said:


> Thanx in advance i would anyone specailly joppa to comment on my list


I'm not Joppa, so I will simply suggest that you look at the Guidance Notes and the form for the list of supporting documents, then tick off each one as you have it. 

Pay especial attention to the documents needed for using a third-party sponsor. In your post above (not the one I've quoted) you mention something about a letter and council tax from 'Dad', so you may have a third-party situation if he is providing housing and financial assistance. If so, there may be a need to send financial statements-you need to check on the Guidance Notes and the form to be sure.

Looking at your list, I'm not seeing anything about the spouse's passport-if she is the applicant, she needs to make sure her passport is in the packet. If she is the sponsor, a photocopy of her bio pages and stamped pages need to be included. 

Also, I think if you can send six months of bank statements your supporting documents will be stronger. I applied as the applicant from the US and sent six months of his (my husband, the sponsor) statements. 

I'm not clear on who is the sponsor and who is the applicant-are you the applicant, or are you the sponsor?


----------



## pureheart786 (Jun 19, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I'm not Joppa, so I will simply suggest that you look at the Guidance Notes and the form for the list of supporting documents, then tick off each one as you have it.
> 
> Pay especial attention to the documents needed for using a third-party sponsor. In your post above (not the one I've quoted) you mention something about a letter and council tax from 'Dad', so you may have a third-party situation if he is providing housing and financial assistance. If so, there may be a need to send financial statements-you need to check on the Guidance Notes and the form to be sure.
> 
> ...


I am da sponsor and i am gonna be living wjth parent thats why i have sent council tax bill as proof of address and passport and marriage certificate is obvios but do u think tha rest is fine thanx for replin


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

pureheart786 said:


> I am da sponsor and i am gonna be living wjth parent thats why i have sent council tax bill as proof of address and passport and marriage certificate is obvios but do u think tha rest is fine thanx for replin


You really need her passport, and the correct 3rd-party supporting documents for her application to be able to be considered. 

Other than that, yes, I think you've got everything-I want to stress that the very best thing to do is look for the list of supporting documents on the form and in the Guidance Notes to be sure you have everything!

I feel certain Joppa will post if I've missed something so that you are not given the wrong information. 

Good luck! Be sure to post in the visa timeline thread once she has submitted the hard copies so we can follow along


----------



## pureheart786 (Jun 19, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> You really need her passport, and the correct 3rd-party supporting documents for her application to be able to be considered.
> 
> Other than that, yes, I think you've got everything-I want to stress that the very best thing to do is look for the list of supporting documents on the form and in the Guidance Notes to be sure you have everything!
> 
> ...


I have included da passport and two of coousin sent da while living with brother and parents house. How do i add timeli e just like da qoute tha x once again


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

pureheart786 said:


> I have included da passport and two of coousin sent da while living with brother and parents house. How do i add timeli e just like da qoute tha x once again


There is a thread called Visa Timeline that a lot of people use to post their submittal info on when they turn in all the hard copies. Then, when they find out how long the UKBA estimates their determination will take, they update their post. Then when a determination is made, they update the final time. It's a helpful way for the applicant to keep track, gives potential applicants a simple way to follow how long it's taking for applications to be determined, and it also serves as a sort of cheering section/virtual support thread for people whose applications seem to be taking longer than usual. It's been an active thread since 2009

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html


You write that you have included some cousin's passports? If yes, why?


----------



## pureheart786 (Jun 19, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> There is a thread called Visa Timeline that a lot of people use to post their submittal info on when they turn in all the hard copies. Then, when they find out how long the UKBA estimates their determination will take, they update their post. Then when a determination is made, they update the final time. It's a helpful way for the applicant to keep track, gives potential applicants a simple way to follow how long it's taking for applications to be determined, and it also serves as a sort of cheering section/virtual support thread for people whose applications seem to be taking longer than usual. It's been an active thread since 2009
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html
> 
> ...


Yes i am posting from mobile. I havnt submited my cousin passport what i am saying is dat a few of my cousi with tha same situation as me sent wat i have done and they have got da visa i am talking about a letter from dad and ciuncil tax


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

pureheart786 said:


> Yes i am posting from mobile. I havnt submited my cousin passport what i am saying is dat a few of my cousi with tha same situation as me sent wat i have done and they have got da visa i am talking about a letter from dad and ciuncil tax


LOL, you got that in quick-I'd gone back and pulled the bit about txt-spk.

Holy moly, you manage to get a lot of info in on the mobile! The last three or four months I was in the US I used my smartphone completely and found the QWERTY to be extremely helpful-lol, finally able to get full sentences in, and I was able to go from 'da, dat' to 'the, that', big whew for me 

I sure did learn txt-spk when I was using the old mobile, I even got to where I was thinking in it. It's a whole language, very interesting. But difficult when you are having to use it for communication on a message board, wowsa! I resisted smartphones for a long time but the QWERTY sold me. I. Love. My. Blackberry.

:focus:

Oh right, thank-you for clarifying on the passports. If you are following a successful applicant's info, that sounds good to me-the whole reason I joined here was to hear from successful applicants. 

Ok, and to practice my Queen's English I find using a message board to be very helpful when learning or brushing up on a new language, and posting with the members here has been very helpful to me in that way.


----------



## pureheart786 (Jun 19, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> LOL, you got that in quick-I'd gone back and pulled the bit about txt-spk.
> 
> Holy moly, you manage to get a lot of info in on the mobile! The last three or four months I was in the US I used my smartphone completely and found the QWERTY to be extremely helpful-lol, finally able to get full sentences in, and I was able to go from 'da, dat' to 'the, that', big whew for me
> 
> ...


Thanx anyway


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

pureheart786 said:


> Thanx anyway


Good luck with your wife's application!


----------



## Zain3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Zain3 
I am getting marriad in dec and putting together all my documents for the spouse visa for my wife, who will be coming from pakistan. and really like the great service you all are here for the support as I am avoiding to use a lawyer,
I have got the new forms VAF4 for the spouse visa which are being updated recently.

I have full time permenant job in UK and I am a citizen of UK as well, now the question I want to ask is that I have a 3 bed house which I own and I have put that house on rent recently and I am moving to a room near to the office, the room I have rented is a double bed and I have got the tenancy agreement for the land lord as well.

No when I am making the application do i have to use the tenancy agreeemnt of the rented room to support my application or I can use my house documents only as well to support the application?

Thanks in advance for any support or guidance 


Dear All / Joppa

Many Thanks for all your help so far, I wife has applied for a spouse visa VAF4, a month ago.

At the same time when she applied I had to move out of the rented accomodation because the house has to be repossesed, in which i was renting a room, so she used the tenency agreement and the house survay (from the local housing agent) for the room which i was renting.

As now i am in a new place and again renting a double room and have a tenency agreement as well.

So my question is does my wife have to update the UKBA about my change of address, if yes then can she e-mail UKBA (the new tenency agreement) as the documents are all submitted in Pakistan to UKBA. and do I have to get a new house survay (from the local housing agent) as well?

Will UKBA not make a decision based on the inital documents submitted to them?

Thanks in advance for all the support!


----------

